# Things aren't always as they seem!



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2010)

FrankZ and I have had a friendly little thing going on about me sending him a cake.

Frank, I had a cake all baked for you but you go and change the order to a pie.  But I never let a friend down so here you is, a strawberry pie.  Sorry, I went a little heavy on the egg wash and it browned a little too much.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, sorry, it got attacked by pie-eating monsters but I thought you would like to see what you missed!





It is actually a whipped cream cake  with strawberry filling, buttercream and fondant pastry, which I will confess isn't very flaky!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 20, 2010)

You were capable of one.. I bet yer capable of more.... 

I wonder what the better shipping option is.. UPS or Fed-Ex.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2010)

But the surprise is out now.  You....and everyone else knows it is a cake not a pie.  So do I now have to try make a pie look like a cake?

Either FedEx or UPS, your choice......after all, you will be paying the delivery charges remember


----------

